# Out of Dauphin Island 7/3/09



## tigerpride (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey guys,



just a report of the water on 7/3/09 went about 13 miles out SSE water depth 107 feet on a rig Current was strong down to about 25 ft water was dingy.cooler water at 30ft and clearing up. At 107ft on the floor vis was about 50 ft. Saw snapper AJ and bull Reds among many other species of creatures. Made 2 dives had a great time lots of interesting things to see.



Got Air?

Tigerpride


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Right on thanks man....o and keep it on the "DL" man, sean might still be doing homework for touney, we need to keep him east in seashell/bug land so that he doesn't get any ideas about doing any good in tourney....:moon


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

thanks for the report. we dove in that area that night to stick some flat ones and we had about the same viz and current. glad to see other people reporting out of dauphin island also.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

i've already got my spots picked for the tourney...i ain't going to no sissy 100'deep rigs, if i'm diving a rig it'll be the petronus or ram powell. 

where do we need to go to sign up for the alabama open??? any body know...how much?

hey big j and the rest of you alabama boys that THINK you are going to bring some competition

no need to wonder if i can shoot big fish...i'm comin for yo ass


----------



## Rsmith (Aug 7, 2008)

<P align=left>Sean,<P align=left>I did some research and did not see your name listed on the winners board for any of the Alabama Open tournaments from 2000 to 2008. Also, I did not see your name on the Guns N Hoses winners board for 2009. Mobile Rig Divers (Aquaholics)had two individuals on the Alabama Open board (1st and 2nd) last year and one first place on the Guns n Hoses board this year (first time in tournament). Prior to last year Mobile Rig Divers (formally Aquaholics) have had numerous wins in the Alabama Open. Now those are some nice fish you posted with your comments but what counts is can you shoot fish like that when it counts. Can you do it when the pressure is one? Are you willing to stay down a little longer when your pressure gauge reads 800? Have you prepared yourself physically and mentally for this challenge. By your pictures it does not appear so. Are you willing to fight through the rough seas, thunderstorms, strong currents, and dive in questionable conditions and bring up that winning fish when it counts? At this point it doesn't appear that you are ready to compete with the Alabama divers. Maybe you should stay over in Florida and dive the Oriskany a few more times and work on your diving skills then maybe you can come back and compete at a later time. Although if you think you are ready, you are welcome to come on over with your 32inch aluminum single band JBL gun and try and shoot a spadefish! We'll add that category just for you.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Hahaaa, I dig it baby. Ram and the petronius got nothing but about a thousand 3 foot sharks on them, good eating but aint gonna win ya squat....what else you got? oke


----------



## Capt CodeBobbie (Oct 30, 2008)

If you hold them fish any closer to the camera the lens will crack...:takephoto

Joking nice fish....


----------

